# Not connected



## SunshineLady (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello all, i posted a while ago about an issue we were having, that i felt he wasn't initiating sex. Recently I have learned the reason for this is he no longer feels connected to me. I'm not sure where to go from here, I love him, and although we haven't had enough time together recently (ive been taking care of my sick mother on weekends for almost a year) My mom recently moved in with us, so I shouldn't have to be gone anymore. So im not sure why we are having this issue right now and why it was never said that he felt this way for almost a year. Surely, if is a feeling that started as somethign much smaller and has grown into the issue we have today. Is there anything I can do to get the connection back? Is the damage done and Im fighting a lost cause? I feel like sometime life gets in the way ( not that its ok) and together we just need to work on getting on the right track, but if we don't have a connection, i don't know where to start to get that back, of if there is even a starting point. Please help


----------



## Gonnabealright (Oct 24, 2013)

There are many books out there to help. I don't think its a lost cause, don't give up. Look into MC. Your very busy but you do need to make time for him and him you. It can be done, very common problem. There is a lot threads here already that have survived this. Keep reading. Try doing things you both enjoyed together. Play together, flirt with him. Send him a dirty txt message and let him know your trying.


----------



## Keenwa (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi there it sounds like a communication breakdown. We are going through the same. Perhaps he felt like you had enough on your plate and was trying to be supportive, but the result is feeling disconnected. We are going through the same thing, with a different scenario. The first step like previous poster is to get some counselling I think. It opens the door for some healthy communication....


----------



## SunshineLady (Oct 14, 2013)

He said he felt like i abandoned him, like he wasnt important, or he wasnt worth the time and love. My concern is he says it hurts so bad that he isnt sure how to change it, and if he doesnt know, how am i suppose to know? He doesnt seem very open to counseling as our insurance doesnt cover it, so im hoping a little work, this site, and some great books and help improve things thru the holidays when we would have extra money to pay for counseling.


----------



## Kolors (Sep 27, 2013)

Have you read the five love languages? It will teach you both a great deal about each other. I wish I had read it before I ever got married.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunshineLady (Oct 14, 2013)

We did read it, it did show us alot and helped a little, but did not help this problem.


----------

